# How much HDD space do you have ATM??



## JATownes (Mar 30, 2009)

I was just curious how much total HDD space the "average user" had in their rig (if you can call anyone on TPU "average" ).  What I mean is, how many gigs, across how many drives, what manufacturer/speed, and in what configuration.  And include how much of that space is free space.

Here is mine:  
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 SATAII 500GB "System Drive" (145GB Free)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 SATAII 500GB "Media Files" (76GB Free)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 SATAII 320GB "Games Backup" (122GB Free)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 SATAII 320GB "Backup Drive" (142GB Free)

Total: 1640GB, Free: 485GB


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

haha well I only have 1 HDD atm I dont see how you can use so much space??

Hitachi 7200 RPM 500GB SATA
soon I will have a WC VelociRaptor 300GB (OS)


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

571 GB free on my WD 640GB cus I have just done a clean install of Windows 7 to build 7068


----------



## Darknova (Mar 30, 2009)

*My Rig*
250GB Samsung Spinpoint - 96.2GB free
500GB Samsung Spinpoint - 199GB free
750GB Samsung Spinpoint - 190GB free

*File Server*
500GB Samsung Spinpoint - 167GB
500GB Samsung Spinpoint - 296GB
250GB Western Digital - 175GB
250GB Western Digitial - 1.72GB


----------



## a_ump (Mar 30, 2009)

i only have a 250GB drive. but i've never had it full, most i've gotten it was around 210GB out of 232GB available, then i realized i didn't play half my games and deleted em, brought me to 145GB free from only having 20GB. I don't get how you guys can fill up massive harddrives lol


----------



## r9 (Mar 30, 2009)

WD 320GB 
Hitachi 320GB
Samsung 160GB

There is not much free 100 GB in total.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 30, 2009)

I have in my main machine two seagte drives one 320GB and another 500GB and 150GB Raptor in the mail  

I just did a ghost of a OS on a computer im fixing so that took 80GB up on my main drive so i think i have just over 100GB left on it, and for my 500GB about half is used, full of games.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 30, 2009)

a_ump said:


> I don't get how you guys can fill up massive harddrives lol



Pr0n on demand.

Mine's just my WD 750gb, partitioned for OS/Everytrhing else.  Not even half full.


----------



## renozi (Mar 30, 2009)

I had 4 1.5TB Seagate 7200.11 last month so that's 6TB + another 1TB Seagate and what ever's in my specs...so a total of 8.5TB but I sold 3 of the 1.5TB drives so now uh 4TB?


----------



## MRCL (Mar 30, 2009)

1000 GB Samsung Spinpoint F1 - 520 GB space free - File storage
320 GB Western Digital Caviar Blue - 240 GB space free - OS and programs


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 30, 2009)

server has 10gb os so 4 left
server has 160gb 120 left
macbook has 200gb 10left 
320 external for mac 260 left
desktop 
1.1 tb 500 left.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 30, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Pr0n on demand.



You caught me.  



renozi said:


> I had 4 1.5TB Seagate 7200.11 last month so that's 6TB + another 1TB Seagate and what ever's in my specs...so a total of 8.5TB but I sold 3 of the 1.5TB drives so now uh 4TB?




WOW!!  Very Impressive    How much of that 4TB is free??


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

Seagate 250gb - 121gb free
My Western digital 500gbx2(1tb) - 155gb free
Dad's WD 500gbx2(1tb) - .9gb free lol


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 30, 2009)

OS drive is WD 1Tb Black w/ 471Gb left and a external WD 1Tb Black with 128Gb left.  Soon going to setup a Raid 1 or Raid 5 and increase external to 2Tb WD Green.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Main Rig:
Seagate Barracuda SATAII 7200.10 500GB (255GB Free)
3xSeagate Barracuda SATAII 7200.11 1.5TB in RAID 5 (1452GB Free)

Server:
Seagate Barracuda SATAII 7200.9 250GB(175GB Free)

G/F's Rig:
Seagate Barracuda SATAII 7200.9 80GB(34GB Free)
Western Digital Caviar IDE 7200RPM 300GB(0GB Free)

Work Machine:
Seagate Barracuda SATAII 7200.9 80GB(39GB Free)


----------



## renozi (Mar 30, 2009)

JATownes said:


> WOW!!  Very Impressive    How much of that 4TB is free??



I'd say about 1.5-2TB is free. Most of it is back ups anways.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 30, 2009)

lol, I have 74gigs with 37.1 free....


----------



## JATownes (Mar 30, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> G/F's Rig:
> Seagate Barracuda SATAII 7200.9 80GB(34GB Free)
> Western Digital Caviar IDE 7200RPM 300GB(*0GB Free*)
> 
> ...


----------



## revin (Mar 30, 2009)

Got 5 Hdd's in for now[took out my Abit HotRod PCI IDE card, or i'd have my other 3 drives in], about 1.2TB, and mabey 100GB free 

Love the new Hitachi's 320 for my Boot drive!! VERY quiet

 Some reason that 7200.10 Perpindick Seagate[first edition] took a crap in the Boot Sector after about 2 weeks, and it was VERY noisy:shadedshu


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 30, 2009)

JATownes said:


> This is what I have been waiting to see.  Totally full. LOL



It was my old backup drive that I had put in her machine and setup to automatically back-up the important things on my main rig.  Once I moved to the 1.5TB drives, I quickly out-grew my backup drive. I really need to replace it.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 30, 2009)

About 870 gigs of the 1.8 TB is free. Most of that is from the backup drive (640gig) which is basically empty atm. Had to re-do my backup schedule/policy so cleared out the old backups (please don't hack me within the next 12 hours).


----------



## MKmods (Mar 30, 2009)

JATownes said:


> LOL.  74gigs total.  Is that a Raptor though??



yep, courtesy of the BadBoys of Case Modding Club
(thanks guys)


----------



## LoneReaction (Apr 4, 2009)

Does it take up alot of electricity to use multiple hard drives? I mean, only the primary drive is constantly used, does the backup drive take up alot of electricity while idling?

I have a 640GB, 320GB and 250GB hard drive. Thinking of getting another 1TB drive!


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 4, 2009)

Three 250GB drives.

Seagate ST3250410AS Primary drive in 2 partitions (C: boot+apps, D: games, documents, pics, music, etc).  About a year old.  Pretty quick. 100GB free.
Samsung SP2504C storage drive. 2-3 years old.  Decent speed for it's time. 38GB free.
Maxtor 6B250S0 backup drive. 4+ years old.  Painfully slow clunker. 109GB free.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2009)

Main system:
2 x Seagate 7200.7 250 GB RAID0: *304 GiB* of 465 GiB free (about 30 GiB are temporary, 90% of used space is games I haven't gotten around to)

Server:
4 x Seagate 7200.10 320 GB RAID5: *587 GiB* of 595 GiB free (OS volume, 1 drive is a hot-spare)
2 x Seagate 7200.9 250 GB RAID1: *124 GiB* of 232 GiB free (user volume)

Compaq:
1 x ??????: *26.1 GiB* of 27.9 GiB free


I included the Compaq because I'm playing Myst, Myst II: Riven, and Escape from Monkey Island on it.  Usually it is just collecting dust.  That isn't all the computers--just the ones plugged into my KVM and powered on. XD


Of all that HDD space, only the RAID1 array concerns me (the user store) because that is all the data that persists from computer to computer, from format to format.  All the other space is installed apps/other crap that really isn't that important (can be reinstalled/copied from original source).  I need to format the server and make the RAID5 the user store and the RAID1 the OS volume.  I just haven't gotten around to it yet...


----------



## G@dn!q (Apr 4, 2009)

2X 500GB HITACHI DESKSTAR T7K500 Partitioned as you see..
lol, i have to do some cleaning. 
9.31 Gb free on HDD1
81.4 Gb free on HDD2


----------



## onry (Apr 4, 2009)

2 250GB in raid0 for OS
1 500GB for movies
1 ter for all other stuff


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 4, 2009)

htpc: 
1x 500gb (os, programs, etc)
1x 500gb (music)
1x 1000gb (movies, docum., cartoon, etc)

power pc:
1x 500gb (os, pr., etc)
1x 500gb (software backup)
1x 500gb (multimedia backup)

external drives:
1x 500gb (games backup)
1x 150gb (hot swap)
1x 120gb (pictures backup)
1x 80gb (documents backup
2x 16gb (flash disks), (mp3 for car use)

that sums it all up!


----------



## Triprift (Apr 4, 2009)

2 Hitachi 160 gigers.

D drive: 51.5 gig free.
C drive: 37.7 gig free.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 4, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> htpc:
> 1x 500gb (os, programs, etc)
> 1x 500gb (music)
> 1x 1000gb (movies, docum., cartoon, etc)
> ...



And I thought I was a storage/backup junklie.  



G@dn!q said:


> 2X 500GB HITACHI DESKSTAR T7K500 Partitioned as you see..
> lol, i have to do some cleaning.
> 9.31 Gb free on HDD1
> 81.4 Gb free on HDD2



HDDs in the RED!!!  LOVE IT!!  



FordGT90Concept said:


> Server:
> 4 x Seagate 7200.10 320 GB RAID5: *587 GiB* of 595 GiB free (OS volume, 1 drive is a hot-spare)
> 2 x Seagate 7200.9 250 GB RAID1: *124 GiB* of 232 GiB free (user volume)



 Very Sick!!


----------



## tong (Apr 4, 2009)

Total Free: 843.02 GB/2278.92 GB

[C:OS-Raptor] 19.12/69.25 GB [D:Games-Raptor] 62.20/139.73 GB [E: Data] 31.53/298.09 GB [G:] 54.47/93.36 GB [I:TV1] 42.31/279.46 GB [J:TV - 2] 28.35/233.76 GB [K: DVD7] 126.91/465.76 GB [L: DVD5] 465.66/465.76 GB [M: DVD6] 12.47/233.76 GB

One 2tb array is unplugged atm holding DVD 1-4


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

250Gb=213Gb free[os & Prog]
160Gb=160Gb free[nothing @all]
80Gb=46.7Gb free[Documents(compressed drive)]
4Gb=4Gb free[nothing@all]


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 4, 2009)

A WD Caviar SE 16 320GB & Maxtor 500GB


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 6, 2009)

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Untitled.jpg


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> A WD Caviar SE 16 320GB & Maxtor 500GB
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090404/Capture036.jpg



stuff = pr0n , stuff2= more pr0n?


----------



## Rock God (Apr 6, 2009)

2 OCZ Vertex 120GB's in RAID 0 
Maxtor 500GB 7200rpm


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> stuff = pr0n , stuff2= more pr0n?



Far from bro. Definitely way way way off. I'm married what I need pr0n for? 

Stuff = a partition on the 320
Stuff 2 = the Maxtor 500.


----------



## Amdguy (Apr 6, 2009)

I am in a Crisis, currently own a 74 gig Raptor 7.72 gig free, 320 GB western digital 2.65 GB free, 1 Terra 1.22 GB free , new hard drives coming soon .


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 6, 2009)

Gee! I sense Mega-p0rn Collection!^


----------



## crtecha (Apr 6, 2009)

seagate 320 298gigs free 
segate 160 40gigs free
80gig 68gigs free


406 total


----------



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> I am in a Crisis, currently own a 74 gig Raptor 7.72 gig free, 320 GB western digital 2.65 GB free, 1 Terra 1.22 GB free , new hard drives coming soon .



WTH??   1.4TB total/11.6GB Free   Definately time for some new drive space. 

LMAO!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

250GB DiamondMax 10. 200GB free. Likely going to a WD Black 500GB in the near future.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 7, 2009)

I will soon have :

500GB WD 7200 RPM SATA
150GB VeliciRaptor
64GB SSD

which is 714GB


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 7, 2009)

C: Total space: 37GB-------Free Space: 23.2 GB
D: Total Space 320GB------Free Space : 192 *MB*
E: Total Space 750GB------Free Space: 95.7GB

Looks like ima have to get a new drive soon


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 7, 2009)

i got 164GB left.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 7, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> C: Total space: 37GB-------Free Space: 23.2 GB
> D: Total Space 320GB------Free Space : 192 *MB*
> E: Total Space 750GB------Free Space: 95.7GB
> 
> Looks like ima have to get a new drive soon



192MB Free??  

Do you notice an extreme decrease in performance when it is that full??


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 7, 2009)

i was about to say... haha well you should notice it

I'd say it would be good to move like 5-10 gigs to your 750


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 7, 2009)

Two 320GB WD AAks, 640 GB free space  
Back up external 500GB, 58GB free space
New rig will be here by the end of the month!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 7, 2009)

JATownes said:


> 192MB Free??
> 
> Do you notice an extreme decrease in performance when it is that full??



Not really, it's purely for music, games, films and videos.  My OS is on my C drive (raptor )


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a 320GB WD (formats to under 300 of course) with about 55 GB free.  I also have an ages-old 80GB Maxtor with all my music in it and that one has about 5GB left on it (not plugged in right now).  Within the next couple of weeks this will be changing to two 320GB SE16s in RAID0.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 7, 2009)

they dont make a raptor in any of the sizes you said u had...


----------



## Play3r (Apr 7, 2009)

WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA0 500GB + SAMSUNG HD501LJ 500 GB in Raid 0
2 SAMSUNG HD642JJ 640GB in Raid 0
Seagate ST31500341AS 1.5TB
External WD Elements 500GB

9 partitions altogether

So a bit over 4TB in total
With ~1.3TB Free Space


----------



## JATownes (Apr 7, 2009)

Play3r said:


> WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA0 500GB + SAMSUNG HD501LJ 500 GB in Raid 0
> 2 SAMSUNG HD642JJ 640GB in Raid 0



2 RAID0 arrays 

Nice!!  



Studabaker said:


> Within the next couple of weeks this will be changing to two 320GB SE16s in RAID0.



I would recommend two Seagate 7200.12 in RAID0.   Single Platter.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 7, 2009)

Disk Alpha = 94 GB free out of 149 (Os and Games)
Disk Beta = 6.24 free out of 37.2 (Old games and software)
Disk Delta = 21.2 free out of 111 (Stuff, )


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 7, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I would recommend two Seagate 7200.12 in RAID0.   Single Platter.



That's why I'm limiting myself to the 320s, they are single-platter drives too. 

And I'm officially anti-Seagate, a Seagate hater, a WD fanboy, yes yes, it's true


----------



## JATownes (Apr 7, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> That's why I'm limiting myself to the 320s, they are single-platter drives too.
> 
> And I'm officially anti-Seagate, a Seagate hater, a WD fanboy, yes yes, it's true



I did not know they were single platters too.  

I am a Seagate fanboy LOL   Though they seem to be letting me down lately, and the WD Blacks are pretty sick.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 7, 2009)

yep yep WD all the way


----------



## Play3r (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes Dual Raid 0 very sexy, planning on getting another of the seagate 1.5TB and hardware raiding it through some onboard thing 

I reckon Samsung are making some pretty good harddrives these days but noone really takes much notice of them because i guess WD and Seagate are the main ones


----------



## Polarman (Apr 7, 2009)

Disk 1 - 74GB WD Raptor (C = Vista OS + Programs, D = Games)
Disk 2 - 74GB WD Raptor (E = Games)
Disk 3 - 250GB WD Caviar SE (F = Data + Backup)


----------



## Amdguy (Apr 7, 2009)

JATownes said:


> WTH??   1.4TB total/11.6GB Free   Definately time for some new drive space.
> 
> LMAO!!!




Yea when my next paycheck comes around I'll be buying a 1 Terra WD RE for OS/Apps and Games, and a 2 Terra  for all my media. I'm planing on storing the current drives in a safe place for backup purposes, I'll consider buying a second Terra for RAID 1 once they come down in price a little bit.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 10, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I am a Seagate fanboy LOL   Though they seem to be letting me down lately, and the WD Blacks are pretty sick.



I did not know I was psychic.   500GB Seagate 7200.11 failed last night.  DAMNIT!!!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Studabaker (Apr 10, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I did not know I was psychic.   500GB Seagate 7200.11 failed last night.  DAMNIT!!!



Ohhhh man, sorry to hear that.  And yesterday I was actually thinking of 7200.12s (known to be more reliable than the .11s) as a viable alternative to a couple of SE16s... not anymore!  Just reading the reviews on Newegg of the Seagate drives gives me goosebumps.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 10, 2009)

300GB VelociRaptor = (OS, Games, PRogs, some Movies)
2x80 Samsung SV0802N's = (Pics, Storage ,etc)

Gonna get me another VRaptor, eventually and Run it in Raid Array.


----------



## stefanels (Apr 10, 2009)

On my Gaming rig a have a brand new *WD Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1Tb *(954Gb) sata2 7200rpm 32Mb buffer hard disk with the following partitions:
1. c:\System Windows Vista x64 - 60Gb (27Gb free)
2. d:\Games - 250Gb (123 Gb free)
3. e:\Movies - 200Gb (72 Gb free)
4. f:\Music - 200Gb (91 Gb free)
5. g:\Softs - 100Gb (63 Gb free)
6. h:\Stuff - 144Gb (106 Gb free)

On my Internet rig i have a *Seagate U Series 9 120Gb* (112Gb) udma100 7200rpm 2Mb buffer with the following partitions:
1. c:\System Windows XP Professional x86 - 25Gb (12 Gb free)
2. d:\Stuff - 87Gb (43Gb free)


----------



## DaveK (Apr 10, 2009)

Yay, I have a 1TB Samsung on the way 

160GB Western Digital Caviar SE: 370MB Free
80GB Western Digital Caviar: 3.12GB Free
4GB Kingston microSD Card: 198MB Free

Once I get the Samsung drive I'll install Vista onto that and move all my files over to it and wipe the 80GB drive and put it into a spare computer then sell it


----------



## road-runner (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is my main rig. A 150Gb Raptor/1.5Tb Seagate and a 2Tb Western Digital Green Drive...


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 10, 2009)

Main Rig:
2 x Western Digital 160Gb RAID0
2 x Western Digital 500Gb RAID0
1 x Seagate FreeAgent 750Gb via USB2.0

Laptop (XPS M1530): 
Hitachi 250Gb
Western Digital Passport 250Gb via USB2.0

HTPC (Mine):
Western Digital 320Gb

Micro-HTPC (At parents'):
Seagate 500Gb

P4 (At my place):
Seagate 250Gb

Old Laptop (Asus A1000):
Western Digital 10Gb

P3 in basement:
Seagate 10Gb
Seagate 20Gb

Total Storage Space:
3,680Gb in current rigs.

Not currently used:
Western Digital 200Gb
Western Digital 160Gb (IDE)
2 x Seagate 80Gb (1 SATA, 1 IDE)
1 x Western Digital 40Gb (IDE)

Total:
560Gb.

So overall I got 4.24Tb of space in all my HDDs.


----------



## xVeinx (Apr 12, 2009)

Velociraptor 150 Gb - Vista, apps
Seagate 7200.10 250 Gb - Data, games
WD Caviar 250 Gb - CentOS 5.3, analysis programs


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 12, 2009)

5976GB free and that isn't counting my desktop or laptop.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 12, 2009)

I have 700gb spread across 3x 250gb HDDs in raid 0. I wanna add a 4th just for the heck of it.


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 12, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> I have 700gb spread across 3x 250gb HDDs in raid 0. I wanna add a 4th just for the heck of it.



I hope you have backups....


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 12, 2009)

thebeephaha said:


> I hope you have backups....



Not really  The most important stuff I put on my laptop.

I don't really have anything that important. Just papers for school, which I put on my laptop. So if I had a HDD crash the only thing I would lose is my game saves.

I do need to invest in a portable HDD. I almost bought one a few days ago when newegg had a 160gb wdd for the shell shocker deal.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 12, 2009)

Desktop: about 2GB's  I got 2 640GB WD's coming though 
Laptop: about 127GB


----------



## hat (Apr 12, 2009)

MAXTOR 6V250F0 7200RPM SATA 3.0Gbps: 45.4 used, 188 free
WDC WD5000AAKS-00TMA0 7200RPM SATA 3.0Gbps: 55.7 used, 410 free
total: 101.1 used, 598 free


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 12, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> they dont make a raptor in any of the sizes you said u had...



U talking about Oil's drives?

37, I think he meant 36, cause there is a 36GB Raptor.


----------



## Medros (Apr 12, 2009)

4x hitachi 0A38016 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s
3x Western Digital WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 
about to have to add another, only 100gb free


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

you missed my storage freaks clubhouse, didnt you?

I've got 6TB of storage, most of it full.

a few people had some odd questions... hard drives only use about 5 watts of power. it aint much.


----------



## zithe (Apr 12, 2009)

74.5GB Capacity, 500MB free. =\


----------



## theeldest (Apr 13, 2009)

Server: 
15GB OS disc
4x640GB RAID5 Data = 1920GB

Rig:
640GB Programs
400GB Files
250GB Backup
100GB 2nd OS

Server Total: 1935GB
Rig Total: 1390GB

Grand Total: 3325GB


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 13, 2009)

in my new old rig (the p4) i have just 5gb left out of 9 after format


----------



## JATownes (Apr 13, 2009)

thebeephaha said:


> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/14680/server_storage.jpg
> 
> 5976GB free and that isn't counting my desktop or laptop.



  Freakin Awesome!!!



A Cheese Danish said:


> Desktop: about 2GB's  I got 2 640GB WD's coming though
> Laptop: about 127GB



2GB??  



BrooksyX said:


> Not really  The most important stuff I put on my laptop.
> 
> I don't really have anything that important. Just papers for school, which I put on my laptop. So if I had a HDD crash *the only thing I would lose is my game saves*.
> 
> I do need to invest in a portable HDD. I almost bought one a few days ago when newegg had a 160gb wdd for the shell shocker deal.



My save games are the most important data I have.  



Medros said:


> 4x hitachi 0A38016 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s
> 3x Western Digital WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s
> about to have to add another, only 100gb free



Is that a major pr0n collection??



LittleLizard said:


> in my new old rig (the p4) i have just 5gb left out of 9 after format



   9GB HAHAHA



theeldest said:


> Server:
> 15GB OS disc
> 4x640GB RAID5 Data = 1920GB
> 
> ...



Freakin Awesome.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2009)

Let's see~

2 x 250 Gig WD - 404 Gig free
640 Gig WD - 560 Gig free


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you missed my storage freaks clubhouse, didnt you?
> 
> I've got 6TB of storage, most of it full.
> 
> a few people had some odd questions... hard drives only use about 5 watts of power. it aint much.



What the hell are you storing on your harddrives?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2009)

HammerON said:


> What the hell are you storing on your harddrives?



Eveeeeerything.


And if i dont like it, the housemate keeps it on his 7TB


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## Medros (Apr 13, 2009)

JATownes said:


> Is that a major pr0n collection??



7 tb of porn..... that would be impressive 
sadly, its a media pc, ~3400 movies atm


----------



## Altered (Apr 13, 2009)

Two 74GB WD Raptors Raid 0 - 54.2 free
2GB Kingston flash - 401mb free

Never filled the 74 GB drives full. I'm like some of the others here on a personal PC unless you have a massive music or porn collection what the hell you do with it is beyond me. 

I will say my wife and daughter have their own PCs but the kids is only 80GB and the wife's is a 200GB neither have filled theirs either though.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 13, 2009)

Altered said:


> Never filled the 74 GB drives full. I'm like some of the others here on a personal PC unless you have a massive music or porn collection what the hell you do with it is beyond me.



Games.


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 13, 2009)

Movies, TV Shows, Music, Pictures, Program/Game installers, Virtual Machines, and PC backups make up 4TB of my 10TB server, it adds up fast.

Like since my post in this thread one page back I had 5976GB free, it is now down to 5852GB free.

High Def content adds up FAST.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 13, 2009)

thebeephaha said:


> Movies, TV Shows, Music, Pictures, Program/Game installers, Virtual Machines, and PC backups make up 4TB of my 10TB server, it adds up fast.



Agreed.   TV Shows fill up most of my space, and backups of all my game DVDs.  The bad thing is most of the stuff is rarely used.  I just can't stand to delete anything.


----------



## Altered (Apr 13, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Games.


Well duh I can go DL till my heart is content and fill every drive here eventually.  The point is at some time you have to realize you aren't playing 1TB of games. If you are you really need a social life.  I have played other games as well but the fact remains 2 or 3 is usually the norm from the multitudes of gamers I know anyway. I really pitty those who believe they just cannot live without massive storage as they would all have had a stroke back in the day when a 4GB drive was bad ass technology.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2009)

my games drive (ISO backups, patches, and installers) is over 400GB, plus another 200GB or so for currently installed games (steam adds a fair bit to the installed games list, thats for sure)

Altered: you might think we dont play 1TB of games... we dont. but we've been collecting em for decades. my first PC had a 4.3GB quantum fireball HDD, so i certainly remember those days.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 14, 2009)

thebeephaha said:


> U talking about Oil's drives?
> 
> 37, I think he meant 36, cause there is a 36GB Raptor.



For some reason they're advertised as 36GB but they're actually 37GB:


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 14, 2009)

The fresh 250x2 RAID array, with most of the data I had on the single 320 copied onto it:


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> For some reason they're advertised as 36GB but they're actually 37GB:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090413/Capture003.png



actually, its 34.4GB.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> actually, its 34.4GB.



But the drive itself has 37GB. He can only use 34.4GB of it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> But the drive itself has 37GB. He can only use 34.4GB of it.



not true!

37016825856 bytes is what the drive reports, divide by 1024 to get KB (36149244) and divide once more for MB (35301.99609375) divide again for GB - 34.474605560302734375

he has a 34.476 GB drive.

you can blame the rest on HDD manufactuers being unable to count.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 14, 2009)

Altered said:


> Well duh I can go DL till my heart is content and fill every drive here eventually.  The point is at some time you have to realize you aren't playing 1TB of games. If you are you really need a social life.  I have played other games as well but the fact remains 2 or 3 is usually the norm from the multitudes of gamers I know anyway. I really pitty those who believe they just cannot live without massive storage as they would all have had a stroke back in the day when a 4GB drive was bad ass technology.



It is not that I play 2 TB of games everyday, it is that I install one, and leave it installed. With storage so cheap, my time (as in the time to find cd, put it in, and wait for install, install any mods I have, change any settings I had, etc.) is worth more than the price of a couple hundred gigs...

2 retail games are going to set you back $100. On the other hand, you can get a 640gb drive for 70 dollars, or even less... Storage is the cheapest part of gaming nowadays, why not take advantage?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2009)

and lets not forget the patches. i bought the company of heroes expansion (opposing fronts) and there was roughly 2GB of patches. Hell if i'd download and go through 2 hours of patching just to save on space.


----------



## Medros (Apr 14, 2009)

learned the hard way that roommates+dvd collection means most my movies would be unreadable by the end of semester, so storing them saves a good bit of money, although i guess i could live with deleting a few hundred of them


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2009)

Medros said:


> learned the hard way that roommates+dvd collection means most my movies would be unreadable by the end of semester, so storing them saves a good bit of money, although i guess i could live with deleting a few hundred of them



god i hate loaning disks to people. I've seen lans were the disks didnt last past the 2nd drive they touched, when people were kind/stupid enough to loan a legit disk out.


----------



## Altered (Apr 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my games drive (ISO backups, patches, and installers) is over 400GB, plus another 200GB or so for currently installed games (steam adds a fair bit to the installed games list, thats for sure)
> 
> Altered: you might think we dont play 1TB of games... we dont. but we've been collecting em for decades. my first PC had a 4.3GB quantum fireball HDD, so i certainly remember those days.



I hear ya I have stacks of games myself back to the DOS based games. Ever hear of Championship Burnout Dragracing? Man I played that game for days on end.  I am not knocking you for having mega space but I would be willing to bet your not the norm. Maybe in a PC enthusiast forum but for the rest of the world I would say 320gb is plenty. But hey what do I know I just don't trust drives to hold my games. I make hard copies and store them. Less clutter to get corrupt on the drives for me. But hey I admit I am a poorboy PC enthusiast so I wont go buy them anyway. Unless I need them.  But hey what ever works for the individual is all good.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2009)

everyone has a different solution.

You'll find people with the most space, are either lanners or people with high download limit internet connections.


----------



## theeldest (Apr 14, 2009)

JATownes said:


> ... The bad thing is most of the stuff is rarely used.  I just can't stand to delete anything.



I've got the same mentality. Maybe that's why my favorite games are Daggerfall, Morrowind, & Oblivion. I like keeping *everything*.

On my server (1920GB => 1788GiB), I've got:

592 GiB - TV Shows
328 GiB - Movies
40 GiB - Backup
25 GiB - Disc Images (MSDN membership, other discs I lose often and like to just mount)
13 GiB - E-Books

998 GiB Used
678 GiB Free


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 14, 2009)

2x500G WD raid0 = 300G free
old dead HDD 2x120G WD = 50G free
dead 300G WD = 10G free
plan for 500G for back up my data


----------



## Amdguy (Apr 18, 2009)

I have two Western Digital on the way (1.5 Terra's), they should be here on monday, Ima move all my files to those drives and i've decided not to retire my 74 gig raptor it's been running for a good 3 years now and ima run that sucker till it dies. 

I'll keep the my 320 gig and 1 Terra as backups until i can afford to get a nas with enough storage .


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 18, 2009)

i have 250gb HDD dont need more coz i dont have much files in my computer


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> god i hate loaning disks to people. I've seen lans were the disks didnt last past the 2nd drive they touched, when people were kind/stupid enough to loan a legit disk out.



lol, The lans I've been too we usually file transfer the stuff over to one another, but I know that someone let a cod4 disc go around the lan at the first lan that had it, and we still have that disc sitting somewhere lol, for anyone who needs it


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 18, 2009)

250 Sata II and 160GB IDE, will be adding 500GB soon


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 18, 2009)

1- 80GB Raptor (os games) 27GB's free
1- Seagate 1TB 680GB's free
Adding a Seagate 500GB very soon.


----------



## revin (Jun 12, 2009)

revin said:


> Got 5 Hdd's in for now[took out my Abit HotRod PCI IDE card, or i'd have my other 3 drives in], about 1.2TB, and mabey 100GB free
> 
> Love the new Hitachi's 320 for my Boot drive!! VERY quiet
> 
> ...



 Well crap, I just had to go and add a 1TB drive, but it's on a dock so no xtra stuff inside


----------



## DaveK (Jun 12, 2009)

1TB Samsung F1: 127GB Free


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 12, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> 250 Sata II and 160GB IDE, will be adding 500GB soon



added 640GB 

640GB 250GB 160GB

you do the math


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 12, 2009)

I added 2 640GB drives, so now I have a total of 1.192TB free.


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 12, 2009)

my main pc has a 250gb sata drive for os and files 

my server has 

2x 1tb samsungs for videos 
1x  500gb game backups and installers and backups
1x 320gb wd with os and incomplete torrents

and my acer aspire one laptop has a 60gb hard drive from an ipod hacked into it for storage.


----------



## Hitman.1stGame (Jun 12, 2009)

I have 1. SAMSUNG 320GB SATA used 420.9   free 100.9 for windows and rest of my files .
          2. WD ATA 40GB all space for Linux /sawp /home and /root .


----------



## sweeper (Jun 12, 2009)

500GB HDD / 396GB free.....


----------



## DR.Death (Jun 13, 2009)

about 900 and soon to have  tareabyte drive and on all of that i might have 150 free


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 13, 2009)

Local Disk (C 1.01 TB free of 1.16 TB (2x640 GB drives in RAID 0)


----------



## Munki (Jun 13, 2009)

871Gb free of 931 gb 

Two WD 7200 RPM 500gb HDD's in Raid 0.


----------



## thebeephaha (Jun 13, 2009)

Just got a WD 2TB drive for $165

I now have about 12-13TB, not entirely sure, I need to redo my inventory.


----------



## enaher (Jun 13, 2009)

about 8Tb total 3Tb Free


----------



## Rob! (Jun 13, 2009)

WD 320GB internal drive - 7GB free
WD MyBook 500GB backup - 153GB free

I just ordered a Seagate 7200.12 1TB to replace my internal drive today, it should be here Monday.  They're so cheap now I figured what the hell.  I'll upgrade my external with either a new drive, or just buy a bigger external, once the one I have fills up.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 13, 2009)

2x500Gb RAID-0~ 60 gb free
320Gb~ 300 gb free


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 13, 2009)

UPDATE :

Internal HDDs : 3x1TB(Caviar Black,Caviar Green,7200.12), 4x500GB(Caviar Blue), 1x640GB(Caviar Black), 1x250GB (Caviar Blue), 1x120GB(Maxtor)
External HDDs : 4x1TB(Iomega,Verbatim,Seagate,WD), 2x500GB(Seagare,WD), 4x500B 2.5'(Iomega,Verbatim,Seagate,WD), 1x160GB 2.5'(WD Black Caviar)
Internal SSDs : 3x128GB (OCZ,GSkill,Chaintech)

TOTAL : 13,6GB
FREE : 8GB


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2009)

Here's mine. I don't back up every thing but most as most things i use do not require to be reinstalled just activated.

2 Raid 5 setups and a single drive that i keep meaning to unplug lol..


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 13, 2009)

5MB...Seriously.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just a 640GB.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 13, 2009)

somehting like 3 GBs (was 200MB a week ago ) in window's partition and 6GB in Linux' partition. Thats on a WD3200AAKS


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 13, 2009)

160GB Seagate 7200.9 SATA --> 60GB free
500GB Hitachi Deskstar SATA --> 407GB free
80GB Apple iPod --> 32GB free

adding Seagate 1TB soon


----------

